# Help finding a Sporting Clays spot



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Some friends and I are looking to find out if there are any sporting clay shots in the Cambridge/Saltfork/Senecaville area. We are looking to make a weekend of shooting, fishing, and camping. That area is somewhat central to the group meeting up, but non of us know of a course in the area.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF...client&gfns=1&q=sporting+clays+southeast+ohio


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Briar Rabbit is just south of Zanesville. 740-454-3817. They have sporting clays and about anything else you could want.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys I will be shooting soon..


rob


----------



## backstraps (Jun 18, 2008)

my family and myself are really good friends with the owner of briar rabbit. it would well be worth your time for the drive. you can also buy a family pass for a year for right a round 100 bucks. then you can shoot any time you like 7 days a week. you dont have to do it from 9-5. give goold old joe wnager a call hes the owner. he will be around do to he just broke his leg!!! there good people


----------

